# Neat places you have ridden your tandem, please add photos if you have them



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Some photos from a late July ride on the Fandango, we access this place from out house. No single track but it is an access way to a lot more riding. For an after work ride, it is around 30 plus miles out and back.

Yes the Sandhill Cranes were blocking the double track, gave them an "on your left". The double track has water on both sides. There are only a couple exit points if you have a mechanical failure, regardless it will be some serious walking. 

The access gate where Mr Pumpkinhead resides is at a major paved road intersection. Depending upon how far you want to ride, how remote you want to be and how technical you prefer this is one of the decision points. Mr Pumpkinhead was found on the roadside by Jeanne and I, we hung him there. Since then he has become kind of a role model of sorts for those of us that ride these types of distance rides. He was getting a bit sunburned, so we found this hat on the roadside and protected him. Unfortunately, it was a very nice hat and someone stole it. Now he has a clown hat placed there by another rider and his girlfriend.

FWIW, the place is a natural area with all sorts of wildlife. Normally we see Deer, Gators, Snakes, Opossum, Raccoon, all types of birds including a Bald Eagle last weekend.

Have fun and be safe.

JK & PK


----------



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Who else would see a tandem???*

Need 10 postings......


----------



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

*From the road?*

Good topic!
I have been organizing our mess of pictures and only come up with roadie stuff. Here is one pic of typical hill country in central Texas. It is all either brown or burnt now. Every record for heat and lack of rain has been broken this year. The other was at Hotter n Hell last year of a tandem Haydeé took when we went by that happened to catch a flag on the side of the road and a pump jack. He yelled his email to send the pic, but we forgot.


----------



## djaper (Aug 1, 2011)

*44° celcius in Australia when we took this pic today !*


----------



## djaper (Aug 1, 2011)

*4° in Belgium*

When it's 44° one has cool memory's....


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW

44c = 111.2f

4c = 39.2f

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

djaper said:


> View attachment 646028


I have to ask...

Do they have singletrack bamboo trails? If so that may be a bucket list item for at least me.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Here's a couple of photos*

From Rollins Pass near Winter Park Colorado - this was July 4th weekend and we still ran into a LOT of snow!!!

From Drop Box

From Fruita Colorado (Western Rim Trail)

From Drop Box

An couple of photos from Tippery Creek trail in Winter Park Colorado, one of our favorites!

From Drop Box
Same trail

From Drop Box


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

*White rim trail Canyonlands, Utah*

Here is a picture for our recent White Rim trail trip in Utah. Full trip report to follow.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

akexpress said:


> Here is a picture for our recent White Rim trail trip in Utah. Full trip report to follow.


Great picture! Looking forward to the report.


----------



## winbert (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's my bro-in-law & I exiting a switchback (hard to tell) during 65 miles at the Brown County Breakdown last month. Apparently we were the first tandem to ever do it! :thumbsup:









And here's one from a couple years ago at the annual Poto Abominable Snowman ride:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Not the pic we hoped for -- it's missing my wife's smiling mug and the great panorama background of Lake Tahoe... but this is from our Tahoe Flume ride, most of which consisted of the climb from lake level (I didn't know there was a shuttle service available to the top!!!)









https://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/tandem-ride-report-grinding-flume-439960.html


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a very cool thread. Thanks for the stoke!

Mike


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool pics so far. The problem with tandem pics is that your photographer is usually riding with you! Here are a few of ours...







18 Road Trails in Fruita.







Climbing Beartooth Highway in MT







Posing in front of the Hudson and the Statue of Liberty in the distance







Happy Jack NF outside Laramie WY (great tandem trails by the way)







Mulberry Ridge near Zion NP

In 7+ years on the tandem MTB we have now ridden some of the most epic routes. Some of our favorites include the trip down Hwy 1 from San Fran to San Diego, Riding Shark Valley in the Everglades where the gators literally lie within snapping distance of your bike, joining up with 30+ tandem teams in Asheville NC, racing the Kenda Cup, an epic ride into the back country of the White Mountains in NH, riding the World Cup course at Wyndham NY... and pretty much every ride we go on. There is really nothing that compares to being able to share the fun of a mountain bike or road ride with my wife.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

tsetsaf said:


> Cool pics so far. The problem with tandem pics is that your photographer is usually riding with you! Here are a few of ours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Ventana looks familiar...Asheville, 2010

Hi from Jeanne and Paul


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

That Ventana looks familiar...Asheville, 2010

Hi from Jeanne and Paul 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep that would be us


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! I never knew there was Tandem Mtb bike before. I bet they are not cheap!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Xpcgamer said:


> Wow! I never knew there was Tandem Mtb bike before. I bet they are not cheap!


Mtn tandems are a better value than single bikes. For just over 4k you can get a new, nicely equipped 29er hardtail. Two comparable singles would run at least 2500 each. Plus, you'll have fun on a tandem in ways that you can't on singles, especially if you and your stoker's abilities are markedly different. That last point alone is worth the price of admission.

MTBTandems.com Home Page

Tandems aren't for every couple, but if it's for you and yours it can be a riotously fun way to spend more time together.

Sorry for the drift!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

We recently traveled to Tucson, Az to do the Tour De Tucson on our road tandem with some friends that we also mtn tandem with. We both brought both bikes and spent a couple of day playing among the cactus. It was certainly unnerving to have the trails surrounded by very thorny cactus. some of the riding was very technical single track that was tight for the tandem with rocky ledges and drop offs without much room for error without prickly consequences. The road riding was great also with over 8500 riders and I believe about 100 tandems teams split amongst the various distances.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Point Mugu State Park (California), along Two Foxes trail heading north. Trail system leading from Newbury Park, CA to the Pacific Ocean without crossing roads. We ride out our door and can hit some local open space land that joins up with PMSP 1/4 mile from our house, and do about 12 miles from city to sea with only one road crossing. If you start at the eastern terminus of that open space, you can ride ~25 miles from Westlake Village to the ocean and only cross that same one road.

Picture was taken on the return from the beach. Chilly morning (low of 29°) that, obviously, was starting to warm up (to an eventual high of ~55°). Bit cold on the fingers, and the X9 rear shifter was a bit sluggish.


----------

